# My track on YouTube



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

My track on YouTube from the recent HO Champ Car series race held March 13.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixITPpKJUEM

:wave:


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Are you kidding me?! That's easily 3-4 times faster than I am running out of the box on the Tomy Super Int'l. How much has been done to the cars and track to get them to run that fast?

Excellent vid tho!! Track looks amazing. Always cool to see a good crowd enjoying a common hobby, kudos to you for hosting!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

That was amazing.I still can't believe the whole production.I'm speachless.Well almost.The track looks great.The cast were great and hilarious.The announcers were terrific.I thought I was watching the Speed channel.That was a fast 24 minutes.What a great undertaking.Katzspa is the greatest track I ever saw and this is the best slot car video I have ever seen.I'm sure the only way this can be topped is if you added bloopers.I have to stop,I could go on forever. Tom Stumpf


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I have to admit I didn't sit through all 25 minutes of video, but very impressive. All those revamatic grandstands and the luxury suites too. Great looking track..... as for the videography and the original music, wow, guess some guys have a LOT of time on their hands in the winter LOL. I'd give it 4 and 1/2 stars.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*Hocc*

Sweet Video I Sure Wish I Lived Up In The Cheese Land, Because I Would Be A Regular On The Circuit Nice Job Guys!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great Vid, Doba!
It was really fun to see!
My son James was wondering what cable channel it was broadcast on! LOL!
Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Man, you guys are having fun. Nice production.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*great vid 'doba*

track looks great... film editing was spot on... just a great deal all around..nd:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

You guys are having WAY too much fun. I'm moving to Cheeseland. Great track and video 'doba.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Excellent-Man you guys sure do it right.Looks like a ton o' fun!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Absolutely awesome. I always thought you had one of the best looking tracks, and I have an even greater appreciation now that I've gotten to see it in action. 

I asked the wife if we could move to Milwaukee, but apparently, slot racing was not a good enough reason.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You guys seem to have captured the magic balance between the social and competitive aspects of an organized racing program. When you get that just right it's truly wonderful (from my perspective). 

I've been there but unfortunately I've also seen what happens when the magic leaks out of the genie's bottle because competition, winning, the cash payout, alignment of racers with larger organizations and/or manufacturers, and the pressure to win at the "national" level takes over. Big heads prevail over big hearts.

Cherish what you've got and nip any influences that can derail your program in the bud.


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

That was hilarious!! Nice track and great event coverage! Can't wait for the next race. All you're missing is Jackie Stewart and a few commercial breaks.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

I finally got a chance to watch this last night (u-tube is block from work) Looks like you guys have a lot of fun. Where can I find your rules.. I saw something about a Stop-and-go penalty? 

Thanks for sharing,
Robbie


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No doubt about it 'Doba, y'all do it up right!

...as evidenced by all the smiling faces.


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent video; great production values. It was also great to see your jumbotrons in action!

Also, as someone who generally races alone or with one if his kids, it was neat to see a bunch of like-minded people enjoying the hobby together.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Amen on that note.....*



Peacefield said:


> it was neat to see a bunch of like-minded people enjoying the hobby together.


I think a lot of people just plain old forgot how to have fun, or are too uptight to admit they might have some if they tried. 

nuther


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Kool Beans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Doba,

This is a great Video of your track man! Thanks for Sharron and watched the whole thing. O.K. "EYE" will say it (everyone else did also) Looks like lots of fun...LOTS!

You are a Lucky man...slot cars, good friends and a sweet track. :hat: I feel all pumped up after watching that video. Reminds me of being a kid and seeing Rocky at the theater for the first time. Came out swinging...flying high now...I don't want to chase no chicken...Pauly wants a snow cone machine...Adrian I did it!!!

Gives a new meaning to Go Brett...oh dang.  Go Packers!  

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bump...you gotta see this...*

Bump....bump...bump...:woohoo:

Bob...bump...zilla


----------

